# LV/DVG America



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

FYI for anyone interested on current rumblings within the DVG here in the US. My opinion is that I don't think the faction that is pushing this agenda has the votes to pull off this little coup d'état or at least I hope not.

http://www.sekgonline.com/

Now unless the president of the DVG is misinformed how many people actually knew the AWDF was allowed to send a team to the FCI only if there was room for them? :?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Keith

Who is behind the motion?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I've only heard it second hand who is behind this so until it is made official I don't want to throw any names out in public.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Keith
> 
> Who is behind the motion?


Apparently a good portion of the LV board.... I really hate dog politics... so the LV would then only have FCI affiliation through AWDF who is only a guest member of the FCI? That is the bottom line right? lose FCI gain money? after all the very long emails this week Im sure I missed something... but that is the gist of it?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> FYI for anyone interested on current rumblings within the DVG here in the US. My opinion is that I don't think the faction that is pushing this agenda has the votes to pull off this little coup d'état or at least I hope not.
> 
> http://www.sekgonline.com/
> 
> Now unless the president of the DVG is misinformed how many people actually knew the AWDF was allowed to send a team to the FCI only if there was room for them? :?


IT's public knowledge posted right on the AWDF website that right now AWDF is a guest club. But as I recall. AWDF is an applicant for full member status.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I know what the website says. I didn't say anything about their membership status with the FCI, I said there is no mention anywhere that participation in the FCI IPO WM is available only if there is room. Please point it out if it is somewhere there and I just don't see it. 

I did copy and save all the pages to the website. Sometimes things just pop up or are removed mysteriously.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

From my understanding Kieth I believe the pres of DVG is correct. A friend from Mexico was training with us and telling us about their politics their organization is going through. 

It is the standard language in the letter of understanding between the FCI and whatever Country/organization pre-2008. The technicality is that their are 84 countries that are FCI members/clubs/organizations and only 30% field a team to various FCI sanction events, herding, Confiramtion, agility, MR, IPO. So the guest members are allowed to field a team if those members fail to field a team. A hiccup thou, in most of the letters of understanding pre-2008...that guest membership should they win an event, not be eligible for the title.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> IT's public knowledge posted right on the AWDF website that right now AWDF is a guest club. But as I recall. AWDF is an applicant for full member status.


AWDF will never become a full FCI member. There is only one registry per country and it is going to be the AKC IF they ever want it. As it is AKC isn't willing to change all 200 + breed standards from AKC to FCI so AKC is a "guest member" with
recognition of pedigrees and registries only.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Correction meant to say post 2008


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

post with no grandfathering in? so from 2008 that is how it is for ALL non-members? any website link to this?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Look on the FCI website and look at the some of the agreements "letters of understanding" per country. Canada and AKC letters are on the website. As far as I remember the AWDF has had guest status since the 1990's or 2000's.

That is why Ivan was able to be called a CH and get the hardware when he won the FCI IPO Ch in 2007.

I hope DVG America still remains affiliated with DVG. Was going to join DVG this month. It has the simplest qualification for those who wanted to compete internationally.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> It has the simplest qualification for those who wanted to compete internationally.


What international trial can you qualify for through DVG? 



Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Guess it's only international to us...the DVG Bundessiegerprüfung in Germany.


----------



## Carolyn Herle (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a website set up by those who wish to withdraw from DVG Germany.

http://www.lvamerica.com 

Interesting debate and the emails have been flying. 

Carolyn Herle


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Conference call yesterday was most enlighting. More info can be found here:

http://www.sekgonline.com/

https://sites.google.com/site/dvgkgnorth/home/break-from-dvg-germany

If people want to jump ship from DVG then go for it...just don't expect the entire crew to follow you overboard.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow. What a mess.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah this came out of left field from no where as far as the vast majority is concerned. :-s


----------

